# help ! surrogacy abroad info please



## gill5 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi,my husband and I after many failed ivf attempts etc know that surrogacy is our only chance for that very longed for family.
We have contacted a clinic in India,but were wondering if anyone out there has had experience of surrogacy in Russia or USA?
We have had an offer from a wonderful lady in the Uk and have been trying straight surrogacy with her ,but very sadly she has been taken ill.
The good news is that she is on her way to a full recovery.
Can you help us,how do we find another special person ?? gill x


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Apologies to anyone getting sick of me banging on about this, but if you are considering surrogacy abroad please please consider the legal issues before you proceed - it may be much more complicated than you think. See http://www.gambleandghevaert.com/page/International-surrogacy/36/ for more information.

Natalie


----------

